# Sausage making Tips



## wittdog (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are a couple of hints…these things work for me..you might not see the need but I found that things tend to go smoother doing these things…feel free to add your own tips as well..
Casings…when using natural casings..two days before I plan on using them. .I soak them overnight in water to get the salt off and make them more pliable…then the following day I flush and cut the casings to the desired length and tie off one end…this saves a lot of time when you start to stuff the casings.

When you are done grinding your meat…but a couple of pieces of bread in the grinder…it helps to clean out the leftover meat and makes cleaning the grinder easier..

When storing your blade and grinding plates but them in a ziplock bag with some uncooked white rice...that way they won't rust...


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Witt..thanks for all them good tips. Now would only like to add one thing.  Come from my old pal Joe Ames and found it totally true. Day or two afore you want to stuff..get your guts ready..then sling out the water and stick em a fruit jar and fill it with white vinegar over the top and shake em up a bit and stick em in the icebox  You will find they have acquired some different properties during the time you get ready to use em. To start out with they be slicker than semen on a gold tooth.  Real hard to tie a knot that will hold..but that is the only drawback I have found.  They be highly more elastic..come off the stuffing horn easier blah blah blah...take some of that dead hawg smell away etc less likely to have a blow out et al. You got some leftover guts..no problemo..slung out the water and back in the jar they go and back into the ice box.  Add vinegar as needed.  Guts will last for generations for them who follow this plan.  Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's something I noticed to day...after taking the sausage out of the smoke house...don't sprinlke the water on them...fully submerge them in water..it prevents the casings from wrinkling..


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Few questons WD.
After you flush out the casings do you put them back in water?
What kind of knot?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 19, 2007)

yes puff..after they are flushed but them back in the water and back in the fridge..as for the knot..just a regular one but leave some extra casing on the back end..if you don't you might have trouble stuffing it


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Few questons WD.
> After you flush out the casings do you put them back in water?
> What kind of knot?



I like the bowline:  http://www.animatedknots.com/bowlineboa ... dknots.com

Ofcourse, this one is good too.
http://www.animatedknots.com/roundturn/ ... dknots.com


----------



## Unity (Jan 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool site, Bill!    

--John  8) 
(I added it to my "Knots" bookmark folder. Really.)


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 21, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Here's something I noticed to day...after taking the sausage out of the smoke house...don't sprinlke the water on them...fully submerge them in water..it prevents the casings from wrinkling..


Is that just for cold smoking Dog? Or for regular smoking too?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats when you smoke it at temps below BBQ temps I smoke at 120* for an hour, 145* for 2 hours (with wood), 165* till 155 internal.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Few questons WD.
> After you flush out the casings do you put them back in water?
> What kind of knot?



JUST ONE question for Bigwheel.....I'm not sure I really want to know ...... but how do YOU know how slick semen is on a gold tooth?  

I can only tell how slick things are on teeth by having them in my own mouth.

Sorry I couldn't let that one get by.... just funnin' with ya!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 21, 2007)

Well I was just guessing on that deal of course

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

<wipingforehead>.........whewwwwwwww!


----------



## Forkin Pork (Feb 7, 2007)

*Meat Purchase*

Hey everyone, just trying to get a head count as to how you like to purchase your pork for sausage making. 
On the bone or off?
I'm an on the bone meat trimmer myself!
Northsmoke [/url]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm off the bone. The butcher does it for me at the local supermarket, no extra charge.


----------



## boar_d_laze (May 16, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of hints…then the following day I [] cut the casings to the desired length and tie off one end…



Witt,

Which end?

Rich


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bottom end!


----------



## bigwheel (May 16, 2007)

Left end maybe?  Never tie the knot till you get it loaded on the horn and have passed enough meat through the auger till it starts pushing meat outta the nozzle instead of air. Swear I aint sure whut that boy smokes sometimes. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (May 17, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Left end maybe?  Never tie the knot till you get it loaded on the horn and have passed enough meat through the auger till it starts pushing meat outta the nozzle instead of air. Swear I aint sure whut that boy smokes sometimes.
> 
> bigwheel


A sauasge pricker will git the air pockets out..  or wait till it's on the nozzle


----------



## Forkin Pork (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be god damn, just brousing through and noticed an old post of mine from Feb 5, 2007 right smack dab in the little of your conversation.  :scratch Now how did that happen?
I hate to say it but this site has been all screwed up for me, nothing works right?


----------



## Forkin Pork (Aug 17, 2007)

Never mind everyone, I just figured what going on and I'm sure you all think I'm on drugs or crazy or something. 
Just ignore me today, in my line of business there are just too many holes to dig. [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Meat Purchase*

I usually buy bone in butts and debone myself.  After having deboned a few will say removing he bone will knock about 3/4 lb off the weight of the meat.  I mostly boil em up and feed em to the dawgs. Now if for some reason the boneless models are 20 cents or less per pound I buy the boneless ones..if I'm gonna use em real soon.  The bone in models is usually in cryo and the boneless models is usually in saran wrap..meaning they getting old and not meant for long term holding. 

bigwheel




			
				Northsmoke said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, just trying to get a head count as to how you like to purchase your pork for sausage making.
> On the bone or off?
> I'm an on the bone meat trimmer myself!
> Northsmoke [/url]


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice tips. Wish I would have read this before I tried my first.


----------

